# New: 1212 -  Super Mario Advance 4 (U)



## TmP_stryk (Oct 17, 2003)

* 1212 -  Super Mario Advance 4 USA 32 Mbits (iND)*







Save Type : N/A[/p]


----------



## jumpman17 (Oct 17, 2003)

Yeah! This one supports E-Reader right?


----------



## TmP_stryk (Oct 17, 2003)

no clue my friend


----------



## eldryne (Oct 17, 2003)

Save Type: N/A?

What's that all about..?


----------



## Dragonlord (Oct 17, 2003)

How many versions of this game do exists???
I somehow lost the overview.


----------



## HeYu (Oct 17, 2003)

32mbit! save type: n/a?


----------



## Jack (Oct 17, 2003)

maybe they couldn't understand what kind of savegame type is  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




with just one language the dump is half the size of eu version..


----------



## Mr. Floppy (Oct 17, 2003)

Yeah, thats what I want to know... More than likely... if the US version need it so does this.


----------



## Jack (Oct 17, 2003)

QUOTE(Dragonlord @ Oct 17 2003 said:


> How many versions of this game do exists???
> I somehow lost the overview.


there are three versions:

1093 - SMA4 - Jap
1190 - SMA4 - Eu
and 1212 - SMA4 - Us

the fact is that the euro version had to been redumped because the first dump (32 mbit) was an underdump, then they created two versions: one (36 mbit) patched for saving, also on carts and the other one was the real dump (64 mbit) with much empty space


----------



## Dragonlord (Oct 17, 2003)

Who cares for the save type anyways? VBA doesn't...


----------



## OldKupo (Oct 17, 2003)

Flash cart users do.


----------



## SeZMehK (Oct 17, 2003)

as homer simpson once said: "Woohoo!" lol


----------



## CharlieF (Oct 17, 2003)

Hmmm, that one is 32 mbit (CRC32 of A44BA79F).  The one I have is 64 mbit (CRC32 of B2401FA3) like the European release.  Which is the best dump?


----------



## owlman (Oct 17, 2003)

Righteous.
Haha, Dr. Kupo's banned from #gbatemp.


----------



## assassinz (Oct 18, 2003)

So now we need another save patch for this to save properly. Right?


----------



## boodog (Oct 18, 2003)

One word for ya, Pogoshell!


----------



## zloty (Oct 18, 2003)

so thisll save normally in pogoshell without patching and without overwriting other saves in bank 0 and bank 1 or whatever has anyone tried?


----------



## boodog (Oct 18, 2003)

I haven't had any probs yet.  *Crosses fingers*


----------



## matt1freek (Oct 18, 2003)

fun fun fun super mario 4.. which is really 3 but its the 4th dump but 3rd official g-damn im lost.. hopefully the last patch will work on this as well


----------



## DarkNataku (Oct 18, 2003)

Wasn't this released already?


----------



## br0d (Oct 18, 2003)

Japanese and European versions have been released already, but not the USA version.


----------



## THE FROZEN (Oct 18, 2003)

The USA version supports the e-reader cards, so it's an important release, i hope this dump is good


----------



## jumpman17 (Oct 18, 2003)

QUOTE(CharlieF @ Oct 17 2003 said:


> Hmmm, that one is 32 mbit (CRC32 of A44BA79F).Â The one I have is 64 mbit (CRC32 of B2401FA3) like the European release.Â Which is the best dump?


Neither one is better. The European version has more languages so it is a bigger file, the US version supports E-Reader, though this does us no good on an emulator.


----------



## kristianity77 (Oct 18, 2003)

seriously, is thia any different save wise to the euro release?!?!  As in pogoshell the euro release deleted one of my save banks


----------



## Gaisuto (Oct 18, 2003)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Oct 18 2003 said:


> QUOTE(CharlieF @ Oct 17 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm, that one is 32 mbit (CRC32 of A44BA79F).Â The one I have is 64 mbit (CRC32 of B2401FA3) like the European release.Â Which is the best dump?
> ...


Actually, with possibly VBA Cheats or Gameshark/PAR, you can use it to get the features only in the E-Reader...


----------



## MadBob (Oct 18, 2003)

Bummer I can't use the Euro save with the USA ROM, means I have to start all over again


----------



## THE FROZEN (Oct 18, 2003)

This is the idea i posted a few weeks ago on GBAtemp, i wanted to remind it to you guys:




			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> read this
> 
> http://pocket.ign.com/articles/451/451854p1.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Gamer (Oct 18, 2003)

wow, i hope with codes you can access the e-reader fetures, i mean with VBA


----------



## Woxxy (Oct 18, 2003)

QUOTE(Jack @ Oct 17 2003 said:


> maybe they couldn't understand what kind of savegame type isÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the (e)-version isn't 64MBit... that's just if you count all the garbage data
it's more like 46 if you truncate it.
that's the thing with european games...
the games are always twice the size of the us-releases, but once you strip the roms, they're just slightly over the us-releases


----------



## CharlieF (Oct 18, 2003)

"Hmmm, that one is 32 mbit (CRC32 of A44BA79F). The one I have is 64 mbit (CRC32 of B2401FA3) like the European release. Which is the best dump? "
I think I've been missunderstood.  I have two U.S.A. versions of the rom.  One from independent and one I dumped on my own.  Am I to assume that my 64 mbit copy is an overdump or am I to assume that the independent dump has been truncated?  I don't know how to examine them to determine this.


----------



## rbrt316 (Oct 18, 2003)

How Come When i open this rom in my vba it says your save filed corrupt?


----------



## br0d (Oct 18, 2003)

rbrt, you need to use the .sav file in the zip


----------



## rbrt316 (Oct 18, 2003)

sry but how do i use it?


----------



## Saria (Oct 18, 2003)

QUOTE(Gamer @ Oct 18 2003 said:


> wow, i hope with codes you can access the e-reader fetures, i mean with VBA
> well not likely according to IGN's article the level data and stuff are on the cards soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo..............
> 
> THAT SUCKS!!!!
> ...



Just put the savefile in the same folder as the rom you extracted from the zip


----------



## Gaisuto (Oct 18, 2003)

NM, I'm just lazy to read stuff


----------



## lum (Oct 18, 2003)

i tried flashing this onto my flash, but after i put the sav into the flash, it still says corrupt data???


----------



## Gaisuto (Oct 18, 2003)

QUOTE(lum @ Oct 18 2003 said:


> i tried flashing this onto my flash, but after i put the sav into the flash, it still says corrupt data???


They have to match in name.

I.E: Super Mario Bros 3.gba and Super Mario Advance 4 - Super Mario Bros 3.sav won't work together. They both have to be the same.

Try that.


----------



## Zendrik (Oct 18, 2003)

I am using a Flash Advance card. When i put SMA4 on, it said, "save data corrupt". So i read the comments here, and saw i needed the .sav. I put that on the cartridge and the save data is still corrupt. Does anyone know how to fix this?? And yes, the sav and .gba are named the same.


----------



## assassinz (Oct 18, 2003)

Probably needs the save patch like the Euro version did.


----------



## zloty (Oct 18, 2003)

so it still needs a save patch ay...

mmmm thats dodgy i dont like the idea of it wiping saves from my pogoshell


----------



## kuposucks (Oct 18, 2003)

it uses 2 save slots. use pogobridge instead of pogoshell to avoid screwing up your saves.


----------



## MadBob (Oct 18, 2003)

QUOTE(CI254 @ Oct 18 2003 said:


> QUOTE(lum @ Oct 18 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > i tried flashing this onto my flash, but after i put the sav into the flash, it still says corrupt data???
> ...


I doesn't work that way on the EZFA simply the EU save must be different from the US.


----------



## djgarf (Oct 18, 2003)

according to skybaby's header viewer the save type is FLASH1M_V102 (1024Kbit)


----------



## nirfri (Oct 18, 2003)

couldn't make this run on my 256 F2A (USB)
not when using pogobridge either, nor the sav file 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyone with a F2A that made it work ??

10x


----------



## djgarf (Oct 18, 2003)

why are people so desperate to play this when there is a europe version that is already saved fixed??


----------



## Zendrik (Oct 18, 2003)

No, i use F2A 128 (non usb) and i cant get it to work. If we need an isp patch, then i hope it comes out soon.


----------



## djgarf (Oct 18, 2003)

QUOTE(Zinge88 @ Oct 18 2003 said:


> No, i use F2A 128 (non usb) and i cant get it to work. If we need an isp patch, then i hope it comes out soon.


but if u get the europe release and the trainer/save fix it works on your cart so why do u want to play this version so much lol


----------



## Zendrik (Oct 18, 2003)

i did that and somehow it came out in french. I have no idea. I did the patch twice and flashed twice. Anyways, i like US releases better.


----------



## Zap (Oct 18, 2003)

I second Zinge88...

Couldn't make it work on F2A 256... w/ pogoshell


----------



## Woxxy (Oct 18, 2003)

QUOTE(djgarf @ Oct 18 2003 said:


> QUOTE(Zinge88 @ Oct 18 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > No, i use F2A 128 (non usb) and i cant get it to work. If we need an isp patch, then i hope it comes out soon.
> ...


Simply cause the E-version is 43.75% bigger than the U-version, and then I'm talking about the truncated E-version...
Why would you wanna take up that space with languages you don't use/know, when you can fill it with other games instead?


----------



## Woxxy (Oct 18, 2003)

QUOTE(CharlieF @ Oct 18 2003 said:


> "Hmmm, that one is 32 mbit (CRC32 of A44BA79F). The one I have is 64 mbit (CRC32 of B2401FA3) like the European release. Which is the best dump? "
> I think I've been missunderstood.Â I have two U.S.A. versions of the rom.Â One from independent and one I dumped on my own.Â Am I to assume that my 64 mbit copy is an overdump or am I to assume that the independent dump has been truncated?Â I don't know how to examine them to determine this.


Have you tried truncating the 64MBit rom and see how big it gets?
there's an excellent tool that comes with pogoshell called romtrunc.exe, but if you like GUI more then you can download Pogotools from the scene-section here on gbatemp, but it has problems with some games, truncating it to ~120bytes (which is obviously not a rom anymore =]) unlike the romtrunc.exe which is command-line based.
Good luck!


----------



## Saria (Oct 18, 2003)

QUOTE(djgarf @ Oct 18 2003 said:


> why are people so desperate to play this when there is a europe version that is already saved fixed??


It might be because it has the E-Reader Capabilities which the Euro version doesnt


----------



## djgarf (Oct 18, 2003)

QUOTE(Saria @ Oct 18 2003 said:


> QUOTE(djgarf @ Oct 18 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > why are people so desperate to play this when there is a europe version that is already saved fixed??
> ...


which is useless unless u have the e-reader and the e-reader cards at the moment!


----------



## skubbe (Oct 18, 2003)

CharlieF Posted: Oct 18 2003, 03:07 AM 



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> "Hmmm, that one is 32 mbit (CRC32 of A44BA79F). The one I have is 64 mbit (CRC32 of B2401FA3) like the European release. Which is the best dump? "
> I think I've been missunderstood. I have two U.S.A. versions of the rom. One from independent and one I dumped on my own. Am I to assume that my 64 mbit copy is an overdump or am I to assume that the independent dump has been truncated? I don't know how to examine them to determine this.



32 mbit is the correct size CharlieF


----------



## Saria (Oct 18, 2003)

QUOTE(djgarf @ Oct 18 2003 said:


> QUOTE(Saria @ Oct 18 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(djgarf @ Oct 18 2003 said:
> ...


Yeah I agree 

I hope that somehow they get around to releasing them extra's as ips's or something.... because without them SMA4: SMB3 is pretty much a waste (for me at least)


----------



## djgarf (Oct 18, 2003)

the guy who dumped the usa version dumped it at 64mbits which was a overdump and was fixed and released as a ind release


----------



## el_venga (Oct 18, 2003)

just a note:
there is no way to get e-reader extras with codes, at least with VBA Cheats, gamefaqs s full of vba cheats, when the jap ver. came out everyone was exited about the e-world and even i tried to get the secret worlds cheats but no good results. sure u can get the cape form SMA3 with codes and other stuffs, but the e-world stuffs are only e-reader use. i say this to all those ppl who will be asking for these codes.


----------



## chaoswolf82 (Oct 18, 2003)

i just  un zipped  my copy of this  rom and  i got the  corrupted save message


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Oct 18, 2003)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> i just un zipped my copy of this rom and i got the corrupted save message



lol have you read the past 3 pages?

also any news on the ips patch?


----------



## skubbe (Oct 18, 2003)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> the guy who dumped the usa version dumped it at 64mbits which was a overdump and was fixed and released as a ind release



Not correct two different dumps


----------



## GoodKupo (Oct 18, 2003)

Read this


----------



## daremito (Oct 19, 2003)

finally the us version!!


----------



## gunawan3 (Oct 19, 2003)

i can't playyyyy
it keeps giving me "saved file corrupted" whenever i start the game
btw i'm using visual boy advance
HELP!!!


----------



## Zap (Oct 19, 2003)

QUOTE(gunawan3 @ Oct 19 2003 said:


> i can't playyyyy
> it keeps giving me "saved file corrupted" whenever i start the game
> btw i'm using visual boy advance
> HELP!!!


man...

first off.... it's not the end of the world if you can't play a game, so don't whine/yell/cause a tandrum....
secondly.... plz read before posting....

I'm not flaming you, but since you are a new member(which is not much of an excuse...).... 

In your zip file that contains the game, there should b a .sav file, put that file into the same directory as your .gba file, that should work.


----------



## gunawan3 (Oct 19, 2003)

oops yea you're right
sorrryy 
i guess i never encounter such problem before
sorry again


----------



## Zendrik (Oct 19, 2003)

Well, i am assuming the .sav in the linked topic with the "here" download link is the same .sav in the .zip. If this is true, it still gives me the save data corrupt on F2A 128. I will download it later on today(its 1:42 am here). and see what it does.


----------



## bolton2 (Oct 19, 2003)

you cant flahs th esav onto pogoshell ive tried it. the sav is 128 so it wont fit on pogoshell or an f2a for that matter. ive tried fixing the sav to 64kbits but it wont flash that at all, so until a patch comes out, im very satisfied with my nes version of super mario 3 on pogoshell


----------



## GBAer (Oct 19, 2003)

Theres nothing special about the .sav that came with the rom. The .sav file is just a normal 128k vba save.


----------



## GoodKupo (Oct 19, 2003)

There is the good sav is 128 kb when the .sav VBA make is 58 kb so it say currpted sav. This game take me back to the old days when i had this game for snes.


----------



## GBAer (Oct 19, 2003)

VBA makes good 128k saves. Why not try setting the save type to 128k instead of 64k and then delete the bad 64k .sav which was created, and then a good 128k .sav will be made, an you will have the exact same .sav that came with the rom release.


----------



## julhao244 (Oct 19, 2003)

Help,no Save,no play using XG1 Flash 256 Mbits and no fuction using SM4_SAVE_HACK-BIGFRED_THX_TO_EURASIA.ips (no is possible Patch).diferent some patch?


----------



## GoodKupo (Oct 19, 2003)

OMFG does anybody read the hole topics b4 posting.


----------



## docpan (Oct 19, 2003)

Having problems saving? I have a solution for you, though it may seem a bit foreign to most of you.

Why don't you just ....buy the game?  Problem solved.


----------



## r0r (Oct 19, 2003)

great game, thx ind, u are best grp!!!1


----------



## Vinpire (Oct 19, 2003)

i just setup the vba-over.ini file to automatically set the save type to Flash 128k whenever i play the game, then i don't have to worry about that. i'm also too poor to afford a flash cart so that bit doesn't effect me.

i'm just happy mah nick is in the nfo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vince.


----------



## Dizzie (Oct 19, 2003)

QUOTE(GoodKupo @ Oct 19 2003 said:


> OMFG does anybody read the hole topics b4 posting.


When faced with the armageddon that is not having something work the first time, the panic button is pressed or rather the "OMFG OH NOES" button.  

Reading the entire topic?  That would make too much sense!


----------



## r0r (Oct 19, 2003)

Vinpire you are a nobody attention whore, die.


----------



## CLu` (Oct 19, 2003)

QUOTE(r0r @ Oct 19 2003 said:


> Vinpire you are a nobody attention whore, die.


I think you're confusing yourself with Vinpire.


----------



## OldKupo (Oct 19, 2003)

QUOTE(r0r @ Oct 19 2003 said:


> great game, thx ind, u are best grp!!!1


Ind is not a group. Ind means Independent.


----------



## SilverGenix (Oct 19, 2003)

QUOTE(docpan @ Oct 19 2003 said:


> Having problems saving? I have a solution for you, though it may seem a bit foreign to most of you.
> 
> Why don't you just ....buy the game?  Problem solved.


lmao, thats a good one... some games just arent worth buying
you play them a little while and then trash it.. its not worth the 50 bucks/40 euros/30 pounds

i like the game, but its a little bit all of the same.... just like every other game in the mario series


----------



## bolton2 (Oct 19, 2003)

i know not all of us enjoy paying for a gba game that last 5 to 10 days and your done with it, and you cant take it back, and blockbuster ...well renting gba games is insane anyway lol. a patch will come out most likely and we can continue to play games on our flash cart without worrying about paying 50 bucks for a game that wont get me but 5 days enjoyment. instead i can take my 50 bucks and buy a gc game


----------



## AutoPrime (Oct 20, 2003)

QUOTE(aaaaa @ Oct 19 2003 said:


> instead i can take my 50 bucks and buy a gc game


u can d/l and play them now too


----------



## Zendrik (Oct 20, 2003)

Well, i thought i made a mistake in flashing the .sav. i didnt know the size of the .sav. I know it is 128k now and i flashed it under those circumstances with F2A and it still doesnt work. Ima just play MMZ2 and Shining Soul now until a patch comes out.


----------



## owlman (Oct 20, 2003)

The save data's corrupted.


----------



## RaPtOrSIII (Oct 20, 2003)

yea sav data is corrupted, need fix


----------



## br0d (Oct 20, 2003)

Read the whole thread you lazy bastards.


----------



## Hybrid Stigmata (Oct 20, 2003)

QUOTE(MadBob @ Oct 18 2003 said:


> QUOTE(CI254 @ Oct 18 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(lum @ Oct 18 2003 said:
> ...


ezfa sucks


----------



## Hybrid Stigmata (Oct 20, 2003)

QUOTE(aaaaa @ Oct 19 2003 said:


> i know not all of us enjoy paying for a gba game that last 5 to 10 days and your done with it, and you cant take it back, and blockbuster ...well renting gba games is insane anyway lol. a patch will come out most likely and we can continue to play games on our flash cart without worrying about paying 50 bucks for a game that wont get me but 5 days enjoyment. instead i can take my 50 bucks and buy a gc game


50 bucks? where the hell are you buying gba games


----------



## bolton2 (Oct 20, 2003)

heh lol 50 is exagerated by ten dollars, in the gamestops ans ebgames and in walmart near me all new gba games are about 40 plus tax, and if its an older game its 30 plus tax, and if its a really old game its 20 plus tax. so ya figure why waste alot of money on something that gives me 1 week of entertainment when i have an f2a 256 mbit flashcart and my money wasting problem is solved 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i ddint even pay for it either i got it for Christmas last year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




as far as gc games to the person who said that, well im too lazy too search the whole net for gc games to spend 2 days downloading a 3 gig file lol and puting it on some tiny cd or whatever when 50 bucks saves me the trouble of that lol whereas a gab rom takes me about 2 seconds slol


----------



## Don Killah (Oct 21, 2003)

QUOTE(kuposucks @ Oct 18 2003 said:


> it uses 2 save slots. use pogobridge instead of pogoshell to avoid screwing up your saves.


2 slots !


----------



## OldKupo (Oct 21, 2003)

QUOTE(aaaaa @ Oct 20 2003 said:


> heh lol 50 is exagerated by ten dollars, in the gamestops ans ebgames and in walmart near me all new gba games are about 40 plus tax, and if its an older game its 30 plus tax, and if its a really old game its 20 plus tax. so ya figure why waste alot of money on something that gives me 1 week of entertainment when i have an f2a 256 mbit flashcart and my money wasting problem is solved
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You chould just use bittorrent or go into a certan channel in efnet.


----------



## bolton2 (Oct 21, 2003)

QUOTE(DrKupo @ Oct 21 2003 said:


> QUOTE(aaaaa @ Oct 20 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > heh lol 50 is exagerated by ten dollars, in the gamestops ans ebgames and in walmart near me all new gba games are about 40 plus tax, and if its an older game its 30 plus tax, and if its a really old game its 20 plus tax. so ya figure why waste alot of money on something that gives me 1 week of entertainment when i have an f2a 256 mbit flashcart and my money wasting problem is solved
> ...


sorry but i still dont get that bit torrent crap its just as foreign as irc adn kazza and emule. not only does it take hourse to wait for someone who ahst the stuff, but they can download from you. i dont like file sharing stuff and leaving my comp on. i stick to sites or trading through my ftp. so as far as gba games, ill just stick to my flash cart and for gc roms, until they come out with a super cable modem that downloads at an incedibly immenze speed and gc roms are all over the internet, but until then i can keep dreamin


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 21, 2003)

Totally going off topic there kiddies.

(just wanna say that i read the thread before posting etc etc etc)

I am yet ANOTHER one of us who can't get the US version to work with the .sav file on an F2A 256 card. So I'm playing the Japanese version instead (which never really gave me any issues). Still the e-reader stuff sounds awesome and I'm going to end up buying the game, but a patch would be nice.

1. Wheres the patch  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. Has ANYONE gotten the US rom w/ .sav to work on an F2A 256?


----------



## Vinpire (Oct 21, 2003)

QUOTE(CLu` @ Oct 19 2003 said:


> QUOTE(r0r @ Oct 19 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > Vinpire you are a nobody attention whore, die.
> ...


I'm not quite sure how you figure i'm an attention whore, i'm idle most of the time staying out the way of dumbasses like yourself. On the rare occasion i offer a simple solution for the other lazy people like myself to save them from switching save types when they want to play his game, i get grief from people like you! 

Thanks for sticking up for me there CLu` 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vince.

ps. i'm not doubting the nobody part, i'm pretty sure i am a nobody, but it's better to be nobody than somebody like r0r.


----------



## T-hug (Oct 21, 2003)

ha r0r is a livin lamer, loves to stir shit up.

The dude even spent time making a lame intro and .nfo for #gbatemp and #megaroms :

http://www.geocities.com/r0rsh0ck/

Now he posts here... lmao, what a loser.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 21, 2003)

I like the part of his website that says  "Much Loves"

haha.


----------



## djgarf (Oct 21, 2003)

r0r does make me laugh,he was abusing evasion for releasing a +1 trainer on gba-nfo so i asked him to show me he can do better and all he did was openly slag down this forum then joins it!

lets all bow down to the uber l33t r0r cus we know how great he is


----------



## Mclaren_84314 (Oct 22, 2003)

Help!! I have the 1212 US version and i cant play it on visualboy advance 1.6a.  The Gameboy Player screen loads then an error of "Your saved data is corrupted" appears after.  Any suggestions?


----------



## djgarf (Oct 22, 2003)

QUOTE(Mclaren_84314 @ Oct 22 2003 said:


> Help!! I have the 1212 US version and i cant play it on visualboy advance 1.6a.Â The Gameboy Player screen loads then an error of "Your saved data is corrupted" appears after.Â Any suggestions?


try reading the complete post in full before posting and making yourself look silly!!


----------



## lum (Oct 22, 2003)

was ror banned caz he said someone else was a nobody attention whore? or somethin else 
(sorry, can't be bothered to check other threads)


----------



## djgarf (Oct 22, 2003)

QUOTE(lum @ Oct 22 2003 said:


> was ror banned caz he said someone else was a nobody attention whore? or somethin else
> (sorry, can't be bothered to check other threads)


he was here to cause trouble plain and simple,do a search for his other posts and u will see what i mean!


----------



## neocat (Oct 22, 2003)

ARRRGH
I just resumed my GBA collection and now I wanted to play this but it's not compatible with my 3rd world japanese .sav
Anyone has a save in the 3rd world from this version?


----------



## DJLO (Oct 22, 2003)

dude
it takes like 20 minutes max to get to world 3
why don't you just restart? The game is Uber easy to beat


----------



## cruddybuddy (Oct 22, 2003)

Yes!  I got the first post!


----------



## garydudekpoke (Oct 22, 2003)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Oct 22 2003 said:


> Yes!Â I got the first post!


Yes.
And I must be the king of Egypt.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Oct 22, 2003)

QUOTE(garydudekpoke @ Oct 22 2003 said:


> QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Oct 22 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes!Â I got the first post!
> ...


Umm, I think you're supposed to call yourself the Queen of Sheba.


----------



## garydudekpoke (Oct 22, 2003)

Whoopee.


----------



## CharlieF (Oct 23, 2003)

I put up a savegame with the currently available 12 e-Levels unlocked at http://www.gbasaves.com/ if anybody wants it.


----------



## DJLO (Oct 23, 2003)

Sweet man

dumb question : But i take it you have the E-Reader for the GBA? Someone told me if i finished every level perfect and killed every hammer bro, i would unlock new levels. 

Was i ever pissed when i spent literally hours beating every single level to find nothing special at the end. 

Im gonna check these badboys out tonite when i get home


----------



## CharlieF (Oct 23, 2003)

I didn't think I could export a save from the original cartridge, but I tried it on a whim and it worked.  I would have made a perfect save with all the e-Levels unlocked and no coins collected if I had known from the start I would be able to extract the save.  Hmmm, I bet this game save would not be accepted at GameFaqs because it basically contains the information you can obtain from the level cards.  Oh well ...


----------



## Saria (Oct 23, 2003)

Thanks CharlieF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Is it at all possible to make a save with everything unlocked and not half done?
and whats with the castle? there is a shiny thing on the wall and to round circles in two other frames?

These levels are tough .... but this is really what I wanted out of SMA4:SMB3


----------



## MrMister (Oct 24, 2003)

I heard you can change the save type to 128 and it'll work, but I can't figure out how.


----------



## Deadpool-HC (Oct 24, 2003)

"IMO"

Best Mario Advance To Date. Been waiting for Nintendo to release this game again since the SNES Mario All Stars Version. E-Card Reader support sounds cool, but i just hope they put out patches for people who dont have the reader. Great remake, but i would really like to see nintendo come out with a better multiplayer mode... this arcade mario bros is just getting way too old!!!
Get capcom to make a multiplayer game for mario, like they did with Zelda's Four Swords!!

Overall Rating - 7.5/10


----------



## Saria (Oct 24, 2003)

QUOTE(Deadpool-HC @ Oct 24 2003 said:


> E-Card Reader support sounds cool, but i just hope they put out patches for people who dont have the reader.


Thanks to CharlieF
There is a sav already with 12 extra levels - goto www.gbasaves.com to get


----------



## Deadpool-HC (Oct 24, 2003)

Thanks a lot DUDE!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









You just saved my life!!.....
well sorta....


----------



## MnM (Oct 24, 2003)

QUOTE(Jive3D @ Oct 21 2003 said:


> I am yet ANOTHER one of us who can't get the US version to work with the .sav file on an F2A 256 card. So I'm playing the Japanese version instead (which never really gave me any issues). Still the e-reader stuff sounds awesome and I'm going to end up buying the game, but a patch would be nice.
> 
> 1. Wheres the patchÂ
> 
> ...


Ditto


----------



## Viper20184 (Oct 27, 2003)

Im not sure if this has been posted or not ( i havnt seen it here yet soo) but i found a USA Save patch (was found on some ez flash boards) and im currently hosting it for a while on my site

www.gamingglory.com/sma4ufix.zip

Enjoy.. im playing this (with a ereader level save) on my XG so it should work with most carts.


----------



## bluetieman (Mar 19, 2006)

Turns out that there is one extra super rare e-card (as part of the Japanese e-cards that were not released here), does anyone know anything about this:

http://boards.gamefaqs.com/gfaqs/genmessag...25862135&page=1

http://homepage.usask.ca/~sim096/newcard.jpg

Also, does anyone have this in a .sav or in any other playable format (the full set of Japanese e-levels that were not released here are on one .sav file and I believe, include the US levels...maybe someone has the now complete .sav)?  Also, do you know if this is a new level (looks so), because if it is not, I will not purse it all that vigorously.  Thanks.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 19, 2006)

Does this beat my grave digging at all?

EDIT: AARRRRGH 666 POST!!!


----------



## TPi (Mar 19, 2006)

QUOTE(bluetieman @ Mar 19 2006 said:


> Turns out that there is one extra super rare e-card (as part of the Japanese e-cards that were not released here), does anyone know anything about this:
> 
> http://boards.gamefaqs.com/gfaqs/genmessag...25862135&page=1
> 
> ...



I'm not sure if it's out yet or not.  Any idea of what the name is in English?

You could check here: http://www.nexus3000.altervista.org/ and if you'd email the site admin, he'd probably know a lot more about it than me.


----------



## bluetieman (Mar 19, 2006)

QUOTE(TPi @ Mar 19 2006 said:


> QUOTE(bluetieman @ Mar 19 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Turns out that there is one extra super rare e-card (as part of the Japanese e-cards that were not released here), does anyone know anything about this:
> ...



Thanks for the link!  This e-card is another in the SMA4 series:

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=30466

This one will not likely be released, it is being held up by collectors and persons in the scene (who know how to dump this) are being held back by the purchase price of this rare card...I thought that I would give it a try.


----------



## bluetieman (Mar 19, 2006)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Mar 19 2006 said:


> Does this beat my grave digging at all?
> 
> EDIT: AARRRRGH 666 POST!!!




Well, I don't know the topic of your grave digging post, but a new (and unreleased) level in a SMB game is always relevant.


----------



## xflash (Mar 19, 2006)

errr im pretty sure that it counts as bumping (which is against the rules) whenever it's relevant to the topic or not


----------

